# [EVDL] Anyone run Azure Dynamic's CCShell program on Linux or mac?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

hi Peter,

Yes, I have been able to run ccShell in Linux, using winetools. It works
great (I even have a shot of it running on my evalbum
page<http://evalbum.com/2500>).
If I remember correctly, I had to do something special in the device tree,
something like a symlink from the usb device for my rs232-usb converter, to
the com port that wine was giving to ccShell. Sorry, I don't remember the
exact details but I might be able to talk you through any problems as you
try to get it working.

Azure did supply (upon request) a Mac version, but on the stipulation that
it wasn't supported. I was never able to get it to work, although Randy
Pollock had some (limited) success with it. You can contact Randy through
the 914ev list.

On Wed, May 19, 2010 at 12:16 PM, Peter C. Thompson


> <[email protected]>wrote:
> 
> > Hi Folks,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hello,

Yes, we have used ccShell 2 many times with Linux-machines via Wine- 
emulator. We have notes somewhere and I could try to look them up if 
really needed. We haven't yet configured ccShell version 3 with Linux, 
something was a bit different and if I recall correcly it didn't run 
right away. As we just recently got few DMOC II-versions to TEVC and 
were in bit of hurry to configure them, we simply used Windows-machine 
to configure them.

And on Mac, I'm running ccShell via VMware virtual machine, booting it 
up inside OS X - it's working just fine.

We have actually few times piped the traffic over SSH so that DMOC and 
debugging-PC were in eCorolla, running ccShell. That PC was connected 
via @450 (local cellular data-network) to remote Linux - that was 
quite easy way to get all the driving and debugging data relayed in 
real-time to the test-garage for real-time analysis and debugging.

With best regards,
-- 
Henry 'Henkka' Palonen

Open Source & EV's - blog at
http://randomev.wordpress.com

"Peter C. Thompson" <[email protected]> kirjoitti 19.5.2010 kello 
22.16:

> Hi Folks,
>
> I'm trying to get rid of the last windows box in the house, but I 
> still
> need windows to run Azure's CCShell program. Has anyone had any luck
> running it on Linux or MacOSX?
>
> Thanks in advance,
> Peter
> -- 
> --- 
> ---------------------------------------------------------------------
> *Peter C. Thompson*
> *Qualcomm, Incorporated.* Office: +1 (858) 658-1936 Mobile: +1
> (858) 692-3571
> AIM: PThompson509 Yahoo!eter_thompson MSN:
> [email protected] Skype: PThompson509
>
> _______________________________________________
> | REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
> | Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
> | UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
> | OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
> | OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Hi

Actually I tried it here in TEVC and get it work under Linux (Debian
Squeeze) with wine.

Basically four steps:

1) install wine
2) install windows java into wine, I used older JRE 5.0 Update 22 for
windows, so 
just "wine jre-1_5_0_22-windows-i586-p.exe"
3) install ccshell-3, "wine ccshell-3....exe" (don't remember installation
zip name)
4) set my usb-serial converter to look like "COM1", ie. as root "rm
/dev/ttyS0; ln -s ttyUSB0 ttyS0"

Then just start ccshell, like "wine ccshell-3.exe", somewhere in the
~/.wine/Program Files/...

Best Regards
Tapsa
-- 
View this message in context: http://electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/Anyone-run-Azure-Dynamic-s-CCShell-program-on-Linux-or-mac-tp2223397p2228354.html
Sent from the Electric Vehicle Discussion List mailing list archive at Nabble.com.

_______________________________________________
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| OPTIONS: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

Thanks Tapsa,

I'll try that tonight.

Cheers
Peter



> Tapio Vihuri wrote:
> > Hi
> >
> > Actually I tried it here in TEVC and get it work under Linux (Debian
> ...


----------

